# Fire Paul Johnson !!!!!!!



## Jody Hawk (Sep 11, 2010)

...... and take Al Groh with him.  How did we lose to freaking Kansas?  I have a feeling we may be in for a long year, Nesbitt doesn't play like a senior quarterback.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 11, 2010)

Didn't they lose to a DII school last week?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 11, 2010)

Whoaaaaa, I'd expect this from the UGA camp but you techies seemed to have worshiped CPJ like the egyptians worshiped "RE" the sun god. Just one game! Albeit to the worst team in the Milky WAy! LOL


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 11, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Didn't they lose to a DII school last week?



yup


----------



## CAMO84 (Sep 11, 2010)

looks like it will be a battle of the 2 worst georgia teams at the end of the season


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 11, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> ...... and take Al Groh with him.  How did we lose to freaking Kansas?  I have a feeling we may be in for a long year, Nesbitt don't look like a senior quarterback.



Are you kidding me ?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> ...... and take Al Groh with him.  How did we lose to freaking Kansas?  I have a feeling we may be in for a long year, Nesbitt doesn't play like a senior quarterback.



Jack Knight is gonna love this thread...


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 11, 2010)

What is up this year? Minnesota lost to South Dakota and James Madison is giving the Hokies more than they can handle right now. Year of the little guy?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 11, 2010)

wow!  I was so consumed with our game I didn't see that this had happened.  That is a big shocker for GT for sure...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 11, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Jack Knight is gonna love this thread...



Easy now, did y'all miss the ?


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 11, 2010)

hes got to be kidding


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 11, 2010)

This title is a joke folks.  I am upset that we didn't play better today though.


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 11, 2010)

Tough day Jody!  Me and you don't have much to smile about.  Glad you found the ability to have a since of humor.


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 11, 2010)

The D and O have long ways to go, but they shot themselves in the foot all day.  All went Kansas' way today and good for Gill on his first win. They deserved the W today.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 11, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> ...... and take Al Groh with him.  How did we lose to freaking Kansas?  I have a feeling we may be in for a long year, Nesbitt doesn't play like a senior quarterback.



What are you smoking?  Nesbitt was one of the few people who actually showed up to play.  He had at least 10 passes hit receivers in the hands and they dropped them.  

The defense looks terrible, offense looked terrible.  Playcalling stunk to high heaven.  Brad Jefferson looks like Tarzan plays like Jane.  Al Groh may be a mild step up from Wommack at this point. The two best players on the field today were a true freshman Isaiah Johnson and a true sophmore in Orwin Smith.  None of the upperclassmen showed up.  We didn't run one speed option to the b-back which was Dwyer's bread and butter big yardage play the last two seasons.  Not once.  This game was a head scratcher for sure.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought Nesbitt had the chance to step up and win that game in the end but his passes looked terrible. One play he had a wide open receiver running down the sideline and missed him five yards out of bounds. I ain't blaming it all on Josh though, the whole team stunk. Worst loss of CPJ's tenure at Tech imo.


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 11, 2010)

What happened?  I did not see the game but just looked at the box score and saw the 6 fumbles but only one lost.  Nothing I see looks like a "homerun" for Kansas.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 11, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> ...... and take Al Groh with him.  How did we lose to freaking Kansas?  I have a feeling we may be in for a long year, Nesbitt doesn't play like a senior quarterback.



What? Kansas Came to play today, They lost last week but they didnt allow the other team to even score a TD.  Cant a Team Improve in a week??Tech Beat themselfs today. They had all the Chances in the world to take this game. If Nestbitt can learn to throw the Ball he needs to keep it on the ground. I say they need to stick David Sims in, I think he looks like a good QB.We are missing all the players that Carried us last year, All of our play makers are gone. 

We are in for a very long year if they dont make some Drastic changes soon. We have the talent but no one is doing there job.  Al Groh did not help us one bit it seems. I think that Paul Johnson will get them where they need to be.

The only good we got out of this is, it was a Non Conference Game! Next week is when we need to put the pedal to the metal!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 11, 2010)

Jody I cant believe this even came out of your mouth today!! I feel the same as you but dang....lol


----------



## tcward (Sep 12, 2010)

Still think techie can win the Anemic Coast Conference!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 12, 2010)

tcward said:


> Still think techie can win the Anemic Coast Conference!



Better than a second tier SEC team !!


----------



## dixiejacket (Sep 12, 2010)

*Gt*

Drove to Kansas for the game and just got home.  The question that now comes to mind is not Johnson's ability to have a dynamic offense but is he going to be able to field a legitimate defense?


----------



## chadair (Sep 12, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> Drove to Kansas for the game and just got home.  The question that now comes to mind is not Johnson's ability to have a dynamic offense but is he going to be able to field a legitimate defense?



ouch!!!


----------



## c400bronco (Sep 12, 2010)

We cant expect to get  5 star receivers to commit to a run the ball down your throat offence. CPJ always said he wants to throw more, at least they are trying, I just wish they would get it right. This is a tough loss ,but if our guys are going to play and shoot themselves in the foot all the time, it's going to be a long year. At least UGA lost too.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2010)

not sure why the Jackets always need to get the crap kicked out of them before they decide to show up to play.  last year was Miami and now this.  Hopefully they'll rebound like they did last year with a win in CH saturday.  Gonna be uphill sledding, though, I think.

I'm just very disappointed by the effort overall.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 13, 2010)

Lets keep things in perspective; the worse thing that could have happened for GT was for Kansas to have lost to North Dakota State the week before..Because of that lost Kansas went into the GT game focused, fired up, with a big chip on their shoulders..GT went into the game looking ahead to North Carolina...Kansas has been a good, not great but good team in recent years and we were playing them at their place...The coaches should have seen this coming; this was not a cupcake....With all of that said, the offense scored 25 points, not great but should have been enough to win...we lost because we still do not have a defense.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 13, 2010)

Rouster said:


> we lost because we still do not have a defense.



Yep. That 3-4 scheme was full of holes that Kansas just abused. I hope none of the other teams we play this year watched that.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2010)

PWalls said:


> Yep. That 3-4 scheme was full of holes that Kansas just abused. I hope none of the other teams we play this year watched that.



3-4 scheme looked fine.  players were in the right spots, they just didnt make the plays.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 13, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 3-4 scheme looked fine.  players were in the right spots, they just didnt make the plays.



Call it full of holes or poor execution. It had better improve. We can't get into shootouts again this year and expect to go back to an ACC championship.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Better than a second tier SEC team !!



Georgia and South Carolina both proved at the end of last season that a second tier SEC team is still better than a top tier ACC team.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 13, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Georgia and South Carolina both proved at the end of last season that a second tier SEC team is still better than a top tier ACC team.



Exactly...


----------



## Buzz (Sep 13, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Georgia and South Carolina both proved at the end of last season that a second tier SEC team is still better than a top tier ACC team.



South Carolina has beat Clemson 6 times in the last 20 years.


On another note. Tech can't tackle.   UGA didn't look like they could do much of anything and the Falcons suck.   It could be a really long year in the State of Georgia this football season.


----------



## Lee (Sep 14, 2010)

It cracks me up how it always comes back to conferences.

Back to the thread.  Tech does not have the athletes on defense.  I've said it 50 times, but the linebackers cannot get off blocks and they can't run.  And our D-line is not much better.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 15, 2010)

thoughts?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> thoughts?



  Very nice Rex, very nice.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 15, 2010)

my thoughts are that this was a stupid thread 8 weeks ago and its a stupid thread today.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> thoughts?


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 15, 2010)

Paul Johnson has already out-coached Mark Richt once...I wouldn't be surprised to see it happen again.

*Disclaimer:  Not that this makes PJ a good coach...Richt has now been out-coached by the likes of Ron Zook, Rich Brooks, Bobby Johnson, Mike Gundy, Lane Kiffin, and Dan Hawkins w/ FAR, FAR superior talent.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> my thoughts are that this was a stupid thread 8 weeks ago and its a stupid thread today.



My thoughts are this thread was a simple joke, why is the  so hard for even college graduates to understand?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> My thoughts are this thread was a simple joke, why is the  so hard for even college graduates to understand?



Guess they need to start teaching "Emoticons and Smileys 101" at GT...


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 15, 2010)

Techies fighting...oh no!!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Nov 15, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> my thoughts are that this was a stupid thread 8 weeks ago and its a stupid thread today.





Jody Hawk said:


> My thoughts are this thread was a simple joke, why is the  so hard for even college graduates to understand?



Darn, I was hoping to trade y'all Dabo for CPJ straight up..........

I would start a very serious fire Dabo thread, but no one here would really care.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 1, 2012)

reylamb said:


> Darn, I was hoping to trade y'all Dabo for CPJ straight up.........



Do you still wanna swap?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 1, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> Drove to Kansas for the game and just got home.  The question that now comes to mind is not Johnson's ability to have a dynamic offense but is he going to be able to field a legitimate defense?



And two years later, that answer is NO.


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 1, 2012)

You are like our team right now, Bi polar. Meds asap. I'm po'd too, but it'll get better.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 2, 2012)

It'll get better when we fire CPJ.

I seriously believe we could lose every game for the rest of the season. Even Duke looks better than us this year.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 2, 2012)

He's 16-15 since 2008, I hope I'm wrong but there's no reason for me to believe that it will get any better.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> He's 16-15 since 2008, I hope I'm wrong but there's no reason for me to believe that it will get any better.



16-15 since 2008 how any fan can still take up for him is beyond me. He'll fire groh and two or three years from now maybe the rest will see the light Jody.


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 2, 2012)

Georgia Tech has an athletic program?


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cant really Imagine Tech not Playing the option.. it will be weird when we goes!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 6, 2012)

He needs to go soon after the UGA game. 

AD needs to be making a list of prospects and ready to go. Are there any Harbaugh's left to go after.

Who is on your list?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 7, 2012)

> 16-15 since 2008



Now he's 16-16.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 7, 2012)

Let's assume you're correct and CPJ does need to be fired.  Where does GT get the money to pay him to leave?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Let's assume you're correct and CPJ does need to be fired.  Where does GT get the money to pay him to leave?



Last I heard, 1 in 6 gt grads were millionaires...maybe they can pony up some of that money.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 7, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Last I heard, 1 in 6 gt grads were millionaires...maybe they can pony up some of that money.



The school endowment is HUGE but the AA struggles.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 7, 2012)

In this day and age it doesn't really matter who coaches at Tech.

If you were a top high school player where would you want to play? 

I am a 40+ year Tech fan, but if I was a top HS player I would go to to whichever SEC team had the best shot at a NC.

If you want one of the best educations in the south, go to Tech(or Duke, or Emory...). If you want a NC Ring, go to an SEC school.


----------

